# TiVo Premiere XL4 MoCA Question



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

I have a Tivo Premiere XL4 and a TiVo Premiere. If I enable the MoCA bridge feature on the XL4 will I only need 1 MoCA adapter for my other Premiere unit for it to function? I have ethernet connected to my XL4 now but no access to ethernet on my other Premiere and would prefer not to go wireless if possible.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, the XL4 can work as a bridge. MoCA® support (including MoCA bridge) I have been thinking of getting a XL4 and doing just that.


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks! That's what I thought but wanted to be sure before I bought only one MoCA adapter.


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

I would consider this before using the XL4 as a moca bridge depending on whartis relying on it. If you start adding switches to you other moca connection I dont believe the XL4 has the processing power or LAN speed to handle its work and potentially a lot of other network load for instance it's recording four shows your streaming or doing something else on it and the other moca connection is running even at 30-40% load. I would set up moca right to the modem use Ethernet for the XL4 and moca wherever. The XL4 doesn't even have a 1gig LAN port on it. Also make sure to put a moca Poe filter on you system it does make a difference.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

avg99 said:


> I would consider this before using the XL4 as a moca bridge depending on whartis relying on it. If you start adding switches to you other moca connection I dont believe the XL4 has the processing power or LAN speed to handle its work and potentially a lot of other network load for instance it's recording four shows your streaming or doing something else on it and the other moca connection is running even at 30-40% load. I would set up moca right to the modem use Ethernet for the XL4 and moca wherever. The XL4 doesn't even have a 1gig LAN port on it. Also make sure to put a moca Poe filter on you system it does make a difference.


The Elite/XL4 is the only TiVo with a Gig-E port.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480575


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> The Elite/XL4 is the only TiVo with a Gig-E port.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480575


if you read that it does,but does have a fast enough cpu to handle the speeds


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> if you read that it does,but does have a fast enough cpu to handle the speeds


CPU speed doesn't matter for bridging. The Premiere XL4/Elite has a Gigabit switch on it. The external port is on the switch and internally the MoCA adapter and the SoC (CPU, etc.) connect to the switch. So for bridging, it goes from the LAN to the switch and on to the MoCA without touching the processor.

(On a side not, it has lead to some confusion as the processor only connects to the switch at 100Mbps (the SoC's max speed), so transfers to/from the Tivo itself are limited by that.)


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

I have mis spoke I miss read the TiVo site and didn't have the XL4 hooked up to a router but a switch it is 1gig LAN, now, I have a question my moca that has my other XL on it is run through another switch do u think if I allow the XL4 to bridge I might get better performance or is it a moot point. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Can the Elite Bridge in the other direction? From the GigE port to MoCA? I currently have my MoCA setup between two Elites and two Dlink MoCA adapters. But the Dlink MoCA adapters only have a 100mb/s link for the network connection. So currently if I go outside of the MoCA segment I'm limited to 100BT speeds. So if I connect the GigE port to my gigabit network will that work and give me more network overhead when connecting to my TiVo Desktop PC which has a gigabt connection?

Prior to switching to MoCA all my TiVos were connected to my gigabit network and they could all transfer concurrently to TiVo desktop at the top transfer speeds that TiVo Dekstop allows. But now it's limited because of the 100BT link. So I can't transfer from both Elites concurrently to TiVo desktop at more than 100BT speeds. I guess I need to switch things around and try it out.


----------



## bshrock (Jan 6, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Can the Elite Bridge in the other direction? From the GigE port to MoCA? I currently have my MoCA setup between two Elites and two Dlink MoCA adapters. But the Dlink MoCA adapters only have a 100mb/s link for the network connection. So currently if I go outside of the MoCA segment I'm limited to 100BT speeds. So if I connect the GigE port to my gigabit network will that work and give me more network overhead when connecting to my TiVo Desktop PC which has a gigabt connection?
> 
> Prior to switching to MoCA all my TiVos were connected to my gigabit network and they could all transfer concurrently to TiVo desktop at the top transfer speeds that TiVo Dekstop allows. But now it's limited because of the 100BT link. So I can't transfer from both Elites concurrently to TiVo desktop at more than 100BT speeds. I guess I need to switch things around and try it out.


Yes the bridge is 2 way.

From TiVo's XL4 product information you would be better off with the Gigabit connections. TiVo® Premiere XL4 networking options


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

The TiVo site lists the ethernet<->ethernet connection as "best". Is this still the case if one of the connected TiVos is a standard Premier and can only communicate at 100Mbps?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Currently for normal use, speeds have been just as quick over MoCA as when I was connected to GigE. But since both my Elites are currently on MoCA and the connection outside that segment is 100BT, it limits concurrent transfers to TiVO Desktop. 
I was really just checking out MoCA but since the speeds had been the same I was going to leave it like that for awhile. I'll disconnect the 100BT link from my Dlink adapters and try the 1000BT link in one of the Elites to connect to my Network. If that works then I shouldn't have any issues transferring concurrent streams from both my Elites to MY TiVo desktop PC at faster than 100BT speeds. If it doesn't work then I'll just take the Elites off of MoCA.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

Here's another MOCA configuration question for folks here -

I have an XL that is connected to the internet via a MOCA bridge located in another location, which works great, but I am wondering if I can use the Ethernet port on the XL to feed a signal to other devices located near the XL. 

Basically, can I have the nearby AppleTV piggy-back on the MOCA signal bridged from the XL?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Innerloop said:


> Here's another MOCA configuration question for folks here -
> 
> I have an XL that is connected to the internet via a MOCA bridge located in another location, which works great, but I am wondering if I can use the Ethernet port on the XL to feed a signal to other devices located near the XL.
> 
> Basically, can I have the nearby AppleTV piggy-back on the MOCA signal bridged from the XL?


Yes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just tried the reverse and it's working. The internet connection is over the GigE port on one of my ELites. My second Elite is getting an internet connection over MoCA from the first Elite. I still need to hook my Dlink MoCA adapters back up and see if those will also work in that configuration.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I ended up putting my Elites back on GigE. When I set it up in reverse, with the INternet coming from the GigE port and connecting my second Elite over MoCA, speeds between both my Elites dropped by 10mb/s. At least based on the transfer history for the three transfers I did. So I just reconnected all my boxes back to my gigabit backbone so TiVo Desktop can transfer from all my boxes concurrently at the max speeds that each box allows to a PC.


----------

